
Ask HN: What forums do you visit? (besides HN) - devcheese
What other forums do you visit often? This doesn&#x27;t have to be programming related.
======
lsiebert
Metafilter. 5 dollar one time fee, actively moderated intelligent conversation
about the best stuff on the internet. An ask question section that's quora
without people trying to market themselves, and more. The 5 dollar fee (plus
occasional donations from users who care) doesn't just pay for the site, it
keeps out a ton of BS from spammers.

~~~
swah
How crazy - I always thought that was a spammy site like Yahoo Answers. I have
to take a second look.

Can you show me an interesting conversation?

(Only 369 programming posts??
[http://www.metafilter.com/tags/programming](http://www.metafilter.com/tags/programming))

~~~
lsiebert
What's interesting to you?

Front Page Post about Article about the Maintainers of old technology, and
discussion [https://www.metafilter.com/158685/The-Work-That-Keeps-
This-W...](https://www.metafilter.com/158685/The-Work-That-Keeps-This-World)

Ask Post about sites for Downtime that don't deal with current events

[https://ask.metafilter.com/294568/Fun-distracting-
websites-f...](https://ask.metafilter.com/294568/Fun-distracting-websites-for-
down-time)

Here's an ask I thought was useful, mentions SICP for programming.

[https://ask.metafilter.com/293313/What-is-the-critical-
book-...](https://ask.metafilter.com/293313/What-is-the-critical-book-for-
your-hobby-passion)

I guess for me it's a passionate engaged community of smart people, including
some moderately famous ones.

------
rthomas6
Hubski. An intelligent community that is designed in a novel way where spam is
pretty much impossible. Each user follows other users, tags, and domains that
they like, and can block tags, users, and domains that they don't want to see.
When you "upvote" a post, you really are sharing it to your followers. Your
feed is composed of posts to tags, users, and domains that you have followed.
I really like it and want it to grow.

[https://hubski.com](https://hubski.com)

------
SyneRyder
I occasionally stop by the Bootstrapped.FM forums, which seems to be the
spiritual successor to the old Joel On Software forums. (Excellent podcast as
well.)

[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm)

------
mindcrime
Lobste.rs

[http://www.theserverside.com/](http://www.theserverside.com/)

[http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/)

Various sub-reddits... /r/machinelearning, /r/artificial, /r/semanticweb,
/r/libertarian, /r/guns, /r/metal, etc.

------
thesmileyone
QUORA but is next to impossible to write answers. I write a 500 word post with
top grammar and spelling and the bot just deletes it for "spelling".

FORUM.WATMM.COM which is a forum for ambient electronica.

FORUM.BODYBUILDING.COM for the Misc for the l0lz

------
rayalez
/r/rational - awesome subreddit about rational fiction. People and discussion
are just as interesting and intelligent as on Hacker News.

Also LessWrong, though it's pretty quiet recently.

